# Satoh S650G



## dubo44

I have a Satoh S650G with a lot of good parts on it(motor locked up) that I will sell if someone needs something (and for a much more reasonable price than I have seen on line) if you need something, email me at [email protected] and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## BigT

Hello dubo44, welcome to the tractor forum. 

You should post this in the classified section.


----------



## bmaverick

dubo44 said:


> I have a Satoh S650G with a lot of good parts on it(motor locked up) that I will sell if someone needs something (and for a much more reasonable price than I have seen on line) if you need something, email me at [email protected] and I'll see if I can help.


So sorry to hear about the engine being locked-up. Is it possible to tear down for rebuild? I only ask because the Mazda PB100 engine is extremely RARE. these days. 

Some people have repowered the S650G with a different brand of engine, either a Mitsubishi, Yanmar or even a Predator 670cc engine. There are a few YT vids on this.


----------



## Burrel

Would you like to sell the carburetor


----------



## Mrsig

*and enjoy the forum!*


----------

